# Illuminati Snowboards rebirth, pre-order now, bamboo, reverse camber



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Illuminati Snowboards


you have to register to see anything. 50 bux gets you a preorder the 325 base price if they get 201 sales, the price goes down, sintered base, bamboo core. 10bux for bamboo sidwalls, etc.

Check out the Reverse camber Hero....SO SICK. flying V type camber, sick board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What is Mott making these at Igneous now?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait, I thought you made an epic thread on your universal hatred of virtually any and all alternate cambers?????

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37412-why-i-am-done-rocker-going.html


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

^


/10character


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Are those boards made for small footed riders? Waist width is pretty narrow


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Wait, I thought you made an epic thread on your universal hatred of virtually any and all alternate cambers?????
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37412-why-i-am-done-rocker-going.html


You seem pissed. All the pow we have should have you with a big grin. I have had sick day after sick day the last 2 weeks...taking a break this weekend.

Anyways, a few more orders needed to get this off the ground.

CONSUME.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

skip11 said:


> Are those boards made for small footed riders? Waist width is pretty narrow



they have "wide" versions, nothing too mammoth.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What is Mott making these at Igneous now?


Not sure about that. Sounds like a Austrian connection? Unless they made them before at Igneous. 

He talks about the molds being still there, etc.


Some great looking/performing twins and the pow board is right up my alley with the twin mini-swallow and taper.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was just curious cause those prices wouldn't be effective right now going through Elan or GST but I've seen Mott do wood construction like that before.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was just curious cause those prices wouldn't be effective right now going through Elan or GST but I've seen Mott do wood construction like that before.


if they get something like 200 boards pre-ordered, the price goes down a lot.

All the Bamboo screams Ingenuous, agreed. What do you think of the selection/cambers/shapes?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

On paper they look like they'll work my thing is Bamboo sidewalls are a bit iffy if they aren't sealed right.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Smart company, create a new account, no thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> You seem pissed. All the pow we have should have you with a big grin. I have had sick day after sick day the last 2 weeks...taking a break this weekend.
> 
> Anyways, a few more orders needed to get this off the ground.
> 
> CONSUME.


Why would I be pissed? Loving the recent pow!

It just seems very disingenuous that right on the heels of you making a huge thread bashing alternate cambers that you'd show up pimping some start up company and more specifically, an alternate camber board they're offering. :dunno:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I think the internet is filled with retards.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Reading your epic thread of fail regarding alternate camber certainly makes a strong argument for supporting your hypothesis.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Did you dudes pre-order yet? Illuminati snowboards are magic.

Create an account, who fucking cares, I have not received any spam, use a fake email if you are that scared of the internet.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

These boards rock, buy.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems nobody is interested. Go spam somewhere else you imbecile.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

> Seems nobody is interested. Go spam somewhere else you imbecile.


go somewhere else to bully people. great deals on great boards. suck it dude.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Get fucked you idiot. You're advertising a shit company to other people and nobody is interested. Let them get their own name. I don't need to see you sucking their dick on every thread talking about how awesome their garbage is. Maybe if they weren't so fucking difficult and didn't make you register, they'd have interest. Tell your boyfriend his marketing strategy sucks as hard as you do.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

> Get fucked you idiot. You're advertising a shit company to other people and nobody is interested. Let them get their own name. I don't need to see you sucking their dick on every thread talking about how awesome their garbage is. Maybe if they weren't so fucking difficult and didn't make you register, they'd have interest. Tell your boyfriend his marketing strategy sucks as hard as you do.


Nice. ignore if you don't like it. It is a free country.


The homophobic insults though are telling.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey I have to find some way to get my kicks.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Open website
Click past the introduction
See that I have to register
Close website out of laziness


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

seems like they have a good way of pushing away potential customers. i.e. having to register just to look


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Is this how they do it they secretly sell snowboards to fund their diabolical schemes. Who would of thought and yeah wtf if you want to sell something dont make lazy ass people register to see it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Bretfred said:


> Is this how they do it they secretly sell snowboards to fund their diabolical schemes. Who would of thought and yeah wtf if you want to sell something dont make lazy ass people register to see it.


they met their pre-order number goals.

You are just missing out. Use a fake email address. 

What, are you guys 67 years old and this is your first week on the internet? Reminds me of some old fart golfers trying to learn how to use the GHIN computer at the local private club.:laugh:


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

I didn't bother to register. Guess I'll be missing out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Could just be people don't give a fuck about another restarted company ever think that? I know I don't give a shit either bring something to the table or move the fuck out of the way.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I can understand the marketing concept, 'exclusive' and slightly 'mysterious' but this is a fail. Its been done to death, and illuminati? What do i get a freemason ring with it? I don't get the connection. What, is snowboarding some exclusive club now? Like fuck it is. Its all too obvious, and yup, who gives a fuck. Register? Why? Plenty other great board companies out there. Can't believe i'm bumping this thread, talk about baited...

as for using a fake email, its not about that at all. Its that you have to waste time even doing so, like someone said, people are lazy and jumping thru hoops is for circus poodles


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> This coming from the guy who started a thread about hating rockered boards....priceless.....:laugh:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yep. This is the most ironic thing to me and I mentioned it early on.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> This coming from the guy who started a thread about hating rockered boards....priceless.....:laugh:


Ummm, yeah, once you state any opinion, you are barred from having any others. Shit, even the "mod" acts like a 7th grader.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well honestly you go on and on and on about how reverse camber sucks it's worthless it's this it's that then you go on to promote the reverse camber of a brand that went out of business and came back. Sounds more like you just need to learn to take your licks and admit you fucked up by claiming one thing and then doing another. This isn't a do as I say not as I do kind of world lead by your own actions.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The OP is sliding down the same slippery slope that Gangster Snowboard rep from Tyrant did... BA ended up ripping that dude and their company a new one. If you were smart, you would take the feedback from here about the registration bullshit and make it easier for people. But that's just me.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well honestly you go on and on and on about how reverse camber sucks it's worthless it's this it's that then you go on to promote the reverse camber of a brand that went out of business and came back. Sounds more like you just need to learn to take your licks and admit you fucked up by claiming one thing and then doing another. This isn't a do as I say not as I do kind of world lead by your own actions.


Just giving the best tech to the masses. 

Hell, I think I am up to 50-50% rocker to camber in my quiver now. It used to be 70 camber-30 rocker.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well honestly you go on and on and on about how reverse camber sucks it's worthless it's this it's that then you go on to promote the reverse camber of a brand that went out of business and came back. Sounds more like you just need to learn to take your licks and admit you fucked up by claiming one thing and then doing another. This isn't a do as I say not as I do kind of world lead by your own actions.





HoboMaster said:


> The OP is sliding down the same slippery slope that Gangster Snowboard rep from Tyrant did... BA ended up ripping that dude and their company a new one. If you were smart, you would take the feedback from here about the registration bullshit and make it easier for people. But that's just me.


I do not own said website. Just like the brand. I did not think registering was such a big deal. Sounds like really old man internet fear syndrome to me.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

Sick-Pow did you get to try one of their new boards? I mean this not as a poke or anything (as I see a lot of this thread is pretty negative) I just know with my purchases I go by word of mouth and reading reviews but I really couldn't find anything on them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Credibility sick-pow. You have none. That's the thing you are missing that a lot of other people on this forum have. Don't believe me? Everyone, sound off. Is he credible or not? Let's hear your opinion. Maybe I should start a poll...


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

HE IS A GIGANTIC DOUCHER WHO SHOULD GTFO. just saying.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Credibility sick-pow. You have none. That's the thing you are missing that a lot of other people on this forum have. Don't believe me? Everyone, sound off. Is he credible or not? Let's hear your opinion. Maybe I should start a poll...


Start the poll...NO credit:thumbsdown:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

none

10char


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NONE.

After bashing the shit out of rocker in his epic FAIL thread, I offered to buy/trade/whatever to pick up one of the sticks he owned that he was bashing. He backed out.

He did graciously offer me $100 for my Arbor Element with a handful of days on it though.

What a doucher. I'd literally give that board away to a decent dude on a tight budget before I sold it for $100 to a douchebag.


----------



## illuminati (Feb 7, 2012)

The boards are not made at Igneous and they are not made in Austria. The boards are made in China at a very good factory. The reason they are made in China is because Bamboo is much easier to get as a production material in China. The reason we make boards with Bamboo is because of it's unique feel, in addition to the fact that it's the most sustainable of any production material.


----------

